# Are you worried?



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

It's interesting. Are hunters concerned about Avian Flu Disease contracting into snow geese. If it contracts into snow geese. It will definatley contract to most all waterfowl. East Asia is infected with the disease, and some snow geese migrate from East Asia, and come to the U.S. through the migration process. Is it a concern?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will admit it has crossed my mind more than once in the last couple of weeks but I really don't know enough about it to be scared. I am just waiting for some of the guys with higher IQs to post something up so I can read it and learn.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Well put porkchop!! Someone smart enlighten us!!
Bandhunter


----------



## hoosier hitman (Mar 16, 2006)

This could have very serious implications guys. You might not be hunting snow geese this time next year. It is a reality. They could be killing these geese in masses and burning them. Scary thought.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I talked to my dad, who's a vet and is watching the flu very closely. I didn't talk to him that long about it, but he did tell me that the birds are only CARRIERS of the flu, and that it will not hurt/kill the birds themselves. Not much consolation, but at least our quarry will be safe!!!


----------



## fowlplay26 (Mar 14, 2006)

Everyone should do their own research......it is easy to find info with a simple google search. Then form your own opinions.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I did some research on this. Wild ducks & geese are carriers of this & thus a very low (if any) mortality rate. Its when they come into contact with domestic birds that the trouble starts. This is not the first time that this virus has been around- this has all happened before. What the concern is - if the virus mutates such that it is easily transferable to humans. The virus is spread thru bird droppings so watch yer step!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, it's transfered from bird droppings, but coming in direct contact with Live or Dead birds infected is the easiest way you can be infected. If you guys really want to get up to date on this go to the World Health Org. Web site...The previous post saying that it really does not effect wild birds is not true. Thousands are dying. Being a Bird taxidermist, I'm trying to stay on top this best I can...Here are a couple of paragraphs that I thought were interesting on the WHO web site...

Apart from being highly contagious among poultry, avian influenza viruses are readily transmitted from farm to farm by the movement of live birds, people (especially when shoes and other clothing are contaminated), and contaminated vehicles, equipment, feed, and cages. Highly pathogenic viruses can survive for long periods in the environment, especially when temperatures are low. For example, the highly pathogenic H5N1 virus can survive in bird faeces for at least 35 days at low temperature (4oC). At a much higher temperature (37oC), H5N1 viruses have been shown to survive, in faecal samples, for six days.

And more:

All evidence to date indicates that close contact with dead or sick birds is the principal source of human infection with the H5N1 virus. Especially risky behaviours identified include the slaughtering, defeathering, butchering and preparation for consumption of infected birds. In a few cases, exposure to chicken faeces when children played in an area frequented by free-ranging poultry is thought to have been the source of infection. Swimming in water bodies where the carcasses of dead infected birds have been discarded or which may have been contaminated by faeces from infected ducks or other birds might be another source of exposure.

And one more:

On-going outbreaks of highly pathogenic H5N1 avian influenza in poultry in Asia and, more recently, in Europe and Africa have raised concerns about multiple sources of infection and the risk to humans from various exposures. On present evidence, the vast majority of human cases have acquired their infection following direct contact with infected live or dead poultry. WHO is aware of concerns that the virus could also spread to humans through contact with contaminated poultry products. To date, no epidemiological data suggest that the disease can be transmitted to humans through properly cooked food (even if contaminated with the virus prior to cooking). However, in a few instances, cases have been linked to consumption of dishes made of raw contaminated poultry blood.

If this virus eventually finds away to spread from Human to Human and scientists are saying there is a 50% chance of that happening. Hunting will be the least of our concerns.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> However, in a few instances, cases have been linked to consumption of dishes made of raw contaminated poultry blood.


Hey Field Hunter......Are you preparing a new dish since you didn't like the Coot!!!!!! uke:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You'll never know!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Bird Flu.

http://www.cdc.gov/flu/avian/

Bob


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Rick, Do you recall years ago the thousands of canadians that died out at Lac Qui Parle?? They said at that time it was Cholera. If nothing has hit the white goose populations yet, I wonder if they ever will.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Or this web site... http://www.who.int/en/


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I was just wondering if a contaminated bird would still appear healthy. You can usually tell if an animal is sick, and sometimes you can tell by the meat, that something isn't right. Will a contaminated goose look healthy and still have healthy looking meat?


----------

